# Neon Pothos from Lowe's



## Dr Acula

I just bought a big chunk of these from Lowe's to put in a 10 gal T set up.  Since there's most likely pesticides, should a 10%bleach/90%water soaking make them safe to use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

i have no idea if it would make them safe, i just wanted to say thanks for tipping me off to something new lol
A mix of those, plus reg pothos would look awesome in tanks for certain ts


----------



## Shrike

Why bleach?  That's not good for tarantulas either.


----------



## SuperMommy

If a plant has been treated with a systemic pesticide it would be in the plant and cannot be washed out. I guarantee an ornamental was treated with something to kill insects. Most pesticides lose effictiveness after a few weeks, so to be safe just keep store bought plants separate from your critters for a bit. I would rinse the plant often during that time, like leaving it out in the rain. Plants are my thing, and even organics have pesticides that approved for use so buyer beware!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Acula

grayzone said:


> i have no idea if it would make them safe, i just wanted to say thanks for tipping me off to something new lol
> A mix of those, plus reg pothos would look awesome in tanks for certain ts


No problem bro  pics will be up tomorrow night if all goes well.



Shrike said:


> Why bleach?  That's not good for tarantulas either.


It's all I've seen on various forums, bleach soaks and soap soaks.



SuperMommy said:


> If a plant has been treated with a systemic pesticide it would be in the plant and cannot be washed out. I guarantee an ornamental was treated with something to kill insects. Most pesticides lose effictiveness after a few weeks, so to be safe just keep store bought plants separate from your critters for a bit. I would rinse the plant often during that time, like leaving it out in the rain. Plants are my thing, and even organics have pesticides that approved for use so buyer beware!


Thank you very much! Living in FL, leaving it out in the rain shouldn't be a problem at all.  Should I replace the pot I bought them in, along with the soil?


----------



## SuperMommy

The pot is probably fine, unless you don't like it. If you are leaving it out to get washed in the rain it should leach the soil too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Acula

Well I had some left over coco coir so I went ahead and switched it out but I do like the pot so that's where it'll stay for now  thanks for the help!


----------



## Risky

I've had pothos over the years, but never neon pothos.  I'm curious to see what they look like.


----------



## Dr Acula

They're very bright green and don't have the typical striping that golden pothos have. I'll post a pic of em tonight


----------



## Arachninja

Why not clone some yourself as this will ensure you are pesticide free, that is worth not getting sick t's, and pothos is a super fast clone.


----------



## Dr Acula

How do I go about cloning? Also, if the pesticide is IN the plant, wouldn't it just transfer over to the clone as well?


----------



## Dr Acula

Here's a pic of the bunch I have. I like the way they look a lot more than golden pothos


----------



## Risky

Ahhh....  I see.  They do have a slightly different look than your typical pothos.

Did anyone else notice that Arachninja's post count is 0, yet I've seen him/her posting?  1337 h4X?


----------



## Dr Acula

Risky said:


> Ahhh....  I see.  They do have a slightly different look than your typical pothos.
> 
> Did anyone else notice that Arachninja's post count is 0, yet I've seen him/her posting?  1337 h4X?


They're a lot greener, and brighter too.  I haven't seen any of the stripe-like patterns that golden pothos have either.

That's very strange


----------



## Arachninja

I noticed the post count and am kind of perplexed but not worried about it, also on the transfer of pesticide, to be really carefull you could allways split the plant up at roots and rinse off all dirt attached before re-potting, or take cuttings of the new growth after it has hardened (turned a little darker) slightly.  with pothos rooting in water is often the fastest way.  Just use something like liquid seaweed for fertilizer as it is safe and organic once you have roots and planted the clone in soil.  After a short time growing you should be virtually pesticide free(if you had any IN it to begin with).  Most pesticide is on the exterior of plants anyway so a good spray with a light soap solution should wash it off, then quikly rinse with water to remove soap.  Also their are variegted varietys and normal green varietys of many plants these days, this appears to be a non-variegated type(though I like it more).  Also if cloned in water any pesticide should leach out and after changing the water a couple times be non-existant, so good luck.


----------



## SuperMommy

Most pesticides have a pretty quick half-life and lose their effectiveness after a couple weeks at most.


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein

How did Lowe's get "Neon Pothos" to begin with?
Are they a species,a hybrid,or a new mutation...?


----------



## Dr Acula

Arachninja said:


> I noticed the post count and am kind of perplexed but not worried about it, also on the transfer of pesticide, to be really carefull you could allways split the plant up at roots and rinse off all dirt attached before re-potting, or take cuttings of the new growth after it has hardened (turned a little darker) slightly.  with pothos rooting in water is often the fastest way.  Just use something like liquid seaweed for fertilizer as it is safe and organic once you have roots and planted the clone in soil.  After a short time growing you should be virtually pesticide free(if you had any IN it to begin with).  Most pesticide is on the exterior of plants anyway so a good spray with a light soap solution should wash it off, then quikly rinse with water to remove soap.  Also their are variegted varietys and normal green varietys of many plants these days, this appears to be a non-variegated type(though I like it more).  Also if cloned in water any pesticide should leach out and after changing the water a couple times be non-existant, so good luck.





SuperMommy said:


> Most pesticides have a pretty quick half-life and lose their effectiveness after a couple weeks at most.


  I've got quite a few cuttings sitting in water at the moment actually & will definitely be waiting another few weeks-month to plant them just to make sure.  Thank you for the help!  




Louise E. Rothstein said:


> How did Lowe's get "Neon Pothos" to begin with?
> Are they a species,a hybrid,or a new mutation...?


  I was at Home Depot wednesday and they've got em too!  I'm not very experienced with plants but I believe they're just another species.  Someone knowledgeable can correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein

When I got on the Internet the "Neon Pothos" turned out to be a "new" color in an "old" species.

Since these plants are a color phase within a familiar species they are not really "another species."

They just look (more or less) as if they are.


----------



## pitbulllady

So THAT'S what they are calling these things!  I got this baby a couple of years ago at a plant shop in Columbia, SC, and all they could tell me was that it was a Pothos, which I could tell, anyway:







It's become quite a beast over the summer, hanging up outside, probably close to six feet long and very heavy.  It's in the biggest hanging basket I could find.  I knew it wasn't a "Marble Queen" or a regular Pothos, but I have never seen anything like this at the Lowe's or Home Depots around here.  "Neon" seems to fit it, though.

pitbulllady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

whoa.. 
so when Pothos are used in an enclosure do they grow out of control like that? How often do you have to manicure the plant?


----------



## Tarac

grayzone said:


> whoa..
> so when Pothos are used in an enclosure do they grow out of control like that? How often do you have to manicure the plant?


Yep, they are super-vigorous.  I avoid them except historically when I kept them with larger vertebrates that would damage smaller, more contained plants.  Too much work keeping them in check I think.  Lots of other diminutive Aroids out there to chose from that won't swallow your tank in a couple weeks, usually just requires going to a more dedicated nursery.


----------



## Pipa

The plant will revert back to green if not give enough light .


----------

